# how to get a train to honk



## ns300

Everyone wants a good horn show!! here's a few tips on how to do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RtE_4rYWgs&list=TL3j-cnu4tUiovGrSSIelHwZEnOvtiFmaX


----------



## rrgrassi

I was taught by my grandfather(retired freight conductor for the PC, now passed on) to do the reverse cadence at the crossing with your car horn. Long Short Long Long. You will either get a short blast, or a wave, if they hear you. Been working for me for the past 32 years.


----------



## ns300

rrgrassi said:


> I was taught by my grandfather(retired freight conductor for the PC, now passed on) to do the reverse cadence at the crossing with your car horn. Long Short Long Long. You will either get a short blast, or a wave, if they hear you. Been working for me for the past 32 years.


I'll have to try that the next time I go railfanning! This will be a fun challenge, Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed

I wouldn't think that the engineer would not even hear a car honk.
Especially shown in the video of the car honking at 75 feet away.

You know what the engineers call all you train chasers right?

We are SLOBBERERS. :laugh:

I think that is what they call us. We have a thread somewhere on this subject but I can't find it.


----------



## mopac

*How to get a train to honk*

This works for me every time. If I am going to watch trains and want to get them
to blow their horns I take my blond wife with me and stand her near the tracks and
have her wave. Works every single time and there is not a crossing for miles. We get
some of the neatest train toots that way. She thinks its funny.


----------



## mopac

They may or may not blow the horns if I wave. Thats what she thinks is funny. They always blow the horns for her.


----------



## ns300

Actually I think they call us FOAMERS, Big Ed 😄


----------



## Big Ed

ns300 said:


> Actually I think they call us FOAMERS, Big Ed 😄


That is it. :appl:

We have talked about this somewhere here, I can't find it. 

I guess some would slobber too if the old steam locomotives came by.


----------



## ns300

Is it this? http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17665
I hope it is, I stopped my history homework for that link.


----------



## Big Ed

mopac said:


> This works for me every time. If I am going to watch trains and want to get them
> to blow their horns I take my blond wife with me and stand her near the tracks and
> have her wave. Works every single time and there is not a crossing for miles. We get
> some of the neatest train toots that way. She thinks its funny.


That is it ns300 I guess, we still have to make up some FOAMER t shirts. 

I wonder what they would do if she stood there naked. 
Skid to a halt? :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

I think there is another thread on the FOAMERS too somewhere.


----------



## ns300

big ed said:


> I wonder what they would do if she stood there naked.
> Skid to a halt? :laugh:


I think Big Ed, they might be getting the footage from the event recorder  😊


----------



## Magne-rail

big ed said:


> I wouldn't think that the engineer would not even hear a car honk.
> Especially shown in the video of the car honking at 75 feet away.
> 
> You know what the engineers call all you train chasers right?
> 
> We are SLOBBERERS. :laugh:
> 
> I think that is what they call us. We have a thread somewhere on this subject but I can't find it.


I used the word foamers! LOL


----------



## Big Ed

Slobberers or foamers............one in the same.


----------



## Magne-rail

big ed said:


> I wouldn't think that the engineer would not even hear a car honk.
> Especially shown in the video of the car honking at 75 feet away.
> 
> You know what the engineers call all you train chasers right?
> 
> We are SLOBBERERS. :laugh:
> 
> I think that is what they call us. We have a thread somewhere on this subject but I can't find it.


Depending on speed an power used, I have heard cars honk. Two blast highball gets there attention.


----------



## rkenney

All you need to do is park on the tracks. He will blow right up to the point he t-bones your *** all over the rails after which you won't care anyway.

Never actually tried this, but pretty sure it will work.


----------



## Big Ed

rkenney said:


> All you need to do is park on the tracks. He will blow right up to the point he t-bones your *** all over the rails after which you won't care anyway.
> 
> Never actually tried this, but pretty sure it will work.


That would work! 
Park a loaded flammable tanker truck and you might see them jump out too.


----------



## Cprail43

I've gotten horns from just plain waving, after taking some pictures and shooting video. I never tried this, but you might get a horn if you do the action of pulling down the imaginary whistle cord. Just an idea.


----------



## Bone1977

I do so love the lady in my life. She hates my trains, yet whenever a train goes by and they don't do her idea of what a train should sound like, she threatens to chase them down and kick the engineers. Being 50 feet from a CP Rail line, this can happen several times in a day


----------



## santafe158

You guys are all wrong. This is how you get an engineer to whistle at you...  Oh the fun I had last year warming up our normal locomotives for weekday running as Thomas ran on the weekends (I was working on a locomotive on the other side of the building off to the right when this was filmed).






Or more from previous years


----------

